# SPERM?



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Lovely i know, to put it so bluntly as a topic header,but i wondered if anybody had any idea whats happening with sperm donation in the royal?has anyone heard of the numbers rising?.i feel so desperate now,but I'm still not ready to go down south for the unknown sperm.i think at this point id try anything.yip even beggin!
I found myself going round carryduff the other day looking for a dog.I'm so desperate just to mother something.the only one that caught my eye was a desperately squinty grey hound.somebody got there before me.
i don't mind if the donor wasn't registered,its just in the future id be able to say  such and such was a donor.
Ladies any fed back is great.i know UK clinics have sperm,financially it not for us.after all the cycles of ivf we're broke.with DI we might need multipule cycles and with traveling etc is to much. thanks Traceyxo


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry tracey, i haven't a clue but can i just say that your bit about the dog made me laugh out loud?    

good luck anyway, sounds like you deserve a bit of luck


----------



## mandy_t50 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Tracy I'm in the same boat as u I'm waiting on the list for sperm at the RFC think when me and my DH went couple of months ago they said it would be close to 2years all we can do is wait and hope for the best good luck with tx


----------

